# Female bodybuilding



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

I had this conversation with my strength coach only a few hours ago.

Female bodybuilding.

Why? Why does this planet now have to resort to modifying the genetics of females.

For intents and purposes, women are caring and loving and baby bearing. What possesses a woman to forcefully increase her natural testosterone levels to the point where on a bad day you wouldn't be able to tell her face apart from a man.

I can see the argument against my point in that, women are entitled to be who they want to be and do what they want and that's fine but there is surely an ethical and purely natural line that you do not cross. I mean, take a look on Google and search for female bodybuilders and I can guarantee that 80% of the results yielded will be unnatural 'freaks' of nature warped and twisted into masculine she-males without the c*ck. How can a female bodybuilder using steroids say she wants to have a loving and forfiled life with a family and kids when there's a good chance that no-one in the right mindset wants to find a partner that has equal test levels than themselves on an off cycle. It's lunacy.

Go to the gym. Workout. Be the fittest happiest woman there is. And I will respect that with all my heart but, steroids?

Sorry but it's just tampering with what we were given on this planet. And yes, steroids for men is okay and why? Because we aren't intentionally trying to revert our sexual characteristics and we were born with what we have. How many guys get into female bodybuilding? None that I know because it's unethical but for females to get into male bodybuilding is like changing the toilet signs around in a mall and letting women p*ss in the urinals.

Whether it's a rant or not. It's not posted to offend. It's merely just my opinion and I'd like to know what everyone thinks.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

Its just like women getting transformations on their bits.. What would you rather, a female bodybuilder trying to get on you or a transsexual ?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Don't have a problem with it until they resort to taking steroids


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

adii-taff said:


> Its just like women getting transformations on their bits.. What would you rather, a female bodybuilder trying to get on you or a transsexual ?


You got to understand that alot of the female bodybuilders still want to be classed as women but technically, with an inactive uterus thanks to a huge overhaul in testosterone, there is no reproductive organs scientifically present. Their breasts no longer produce milk. They are more or less a husk of a woman. Would you go for that? I just think they are giving themselves a large injustice and they never will match the capabilities and strength of man so it's kinda unfair on them more than anything. It's like getting 90% through sex and then strapping a member onto your missus and letting her 'finish' you off.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry but that's the biggest load of crap I've ever read on this forum. I had a hysterectomy 3 years ago. Does that mean I'm no longer a woman?
> 
> As for female bodybuilding, I have nothing but respect for the women that train so hard to achieve the look that they want. Just because you don't find it attractive, doesn't make it wrong!
> 
> ...


Its not meant to offend. It's simply a legitimate debate that holds both sides well 

Competitive bodybuilders are adding to their physique what was already there but in less quantity.

Like Arnold Schwarzenegger said on his outing of anabolic steroids; 'Steroids was my creatine to help maintain muscle' or something along those lines. The word you are looking for in that statement is 'maintain'. The resources are already there, whether 50-200% less than natural production, the fundamentals and building blocks for bodybuilding muscle and strength was still there.

Why isn't this the case with female bodybuilding. Your adding what isn't there and in the meantime destroying quite possibly the whole purpose of your existence.

It shouldn't be a touch to subject because we've broken down the divide of the sexes many years ago and therefore this question shouldn't appear as a threatening or sexist remark because it's far from it.

If my wife was to get into bodybuilding I'd support her. But the minute she gets those test vials out I'm gone.

I want a woman not a half woman/half man.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok...Im gonna take you at your word and believe your not posting this to kick up a shytstorm, or that youre a troll. I disagree with all of what you said. But even if I didnt, I still dont think I have the right to assume what a woman should or shouldnt look like...and I dont think you do either. A surprising amount of fellas, the majority at least, will agree with you here....and they dont have the right either. Youre just going by your personal taste, preferences and feelings, and believe in them very strongly..that still doesnt make you right.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ryda said:


> Don't have a problem with it until they resort to taking steroids


I think you'll find that a big majority of all female competitors (including bikini and fitness) use some form of AAS, wether it just be anavar or test.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

just like saying Angelina Jolie aint no longer a women as she had a mastectomy?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> Its not meant to offend. It's simply a *legitimate debate that holds both sides well*
> 
> Competitive bodybuilders are adding to their physique what was already there but in less quantity.
> 
> ...


You asked a question about peoples thoughts on a thing...that doesnt make this a legitimate debate. Yer getting too heavy handed already...Im starting to think you're a troll. You seem strongly like that weirdo Steroidsareforlosers.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol you would be suprised mate- there are defo people who LOVE the female bodybuilder look lol not my cuppa tea though.

Type in google kris gethins wife, she is a pretty big lass, as big as him I would say and hes pretty big. It may not be so common here in the UK but especially america you will find alot of fitness models or bodybuilders who find the same sort of partners into the same hobbies.

but I dont agree with them changing them selfs practically in to men though. its awful. each to there own though.

I'd much rather have a bird or wife whos take steroids over a minger who takes crack and heroin


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> You asked a question about peoples thoughts on a thing...that doesnt make this a legitimate debate. Yer getting too heavy handed already...Im starting to think you're a troll. You seem strongly like that weirdo Steroidsareforlosers.


whats a troll buddY? as in shrek


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

@solidcecil Yeh but you kno what I mean

Just look at Colette Guimond!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I am sure women are capable of making their own decisions and don't care what you think


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

I think he just does not like women bodybuilders full stop. if you look at dana linn bailey or larissa reis for example, don't know about any1 else but I highly doubt they have taken any steroids, And yes their Fit as!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

let people do what they want don't bother me.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> You asked a question about peoples thoughts on a thing...that doesnt make this a legitimate debate. Yer getting too heavy handed already...Im starting to think you're a troll. You seem strongly like that weirdo *Steroidsareforlosers*.


Did someone join the forum with that username? :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I personally dont like the hardcore female bodybuilder tho i dont think its right to say they are wrong in what they love doing

Its freedom of choice and i respect that tho for me i like to see a woman looking feminine and nice figured rather than bulging muscles.

Fair play to any woman out there whos heavily into bodybuilding as its dedication and a way of life


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm just gonna say the same thing I said in the last thread that was similar: When a woman wants to do it, "it's her choice", "i'm sure she doesn't care what you think"

But when synthol man gets posted "OMG What a fool, he looks terrible, why would you want to do this to yourself"

That picture Ryda posted looks FOUL.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> You asked a question about peoples thoughts on a thing...that doesnt make this a legitimate debate. Yer getting too heavy handed already...Im starting to think you're a troll. You seem strongly like that weirdo Steroidsareforlosers.


Its a perfectly legitimate conversation. Your trying to suggest I'm against feminity and freedom. And that's I'am not. Mate I have a missus of many years, I am NOT repressing people's thoughts and people's beliefs. If they want to go out and take steroids that's upto them but there are more side effects and long lasting damage for women then there are for men because they were designed originally for men and are in theory, man's missing link to strength and muscle. Notice the word, man. It's not women's missing link. And it shouldn't be either.

I love women lol. I'm all for the whole 'we have as much rights as you' malarkey but in a way that's old skool now, everyone knows a woman has as much right as a man and that's not my point. I'm not saying they don't have a right. I'm saying it's not a good idea. The whole schematics behind it just doesn't seem right.

And if you look in the steroids forum. I'm actually quite active and have been the past few days and week even educating myself and being educated by seasoned members here, I'm all for steroids and I will begin my first ever cycle in about a month.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

steroids were made to help people in so many ways other than bodybuilding. so the whole thing about them being for men is Bullsh1t!


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Why can't a female body builder still be loving and caring ?

I say troll. If not a very sexist and thoughtless person.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

i think female bodybuilders are a mega big turn on, I sure as hell wouldnt have any problems loving them given the opportunity.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

kingdale said:


> I am sure women are capable of making their own decisions and don't care what you think


Amen


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Its a perfectly legitimate conversation. Your trying to suggest I'm against feminity and freedom. And that's I'am not. Mate I have a missus of many years, I am NOT repressing people's thoughts and people's beliefs. If they want to go out and take steroids that's upto them but there are more side effects and long lasting damage for women then there are for men because they were designed originally for men and are in theory, man's missing link to strength and muscle. Notice the word, man. It's not women's missing link. And it shouldn't be either.
> 
> I love women lol. I'm all for the whole 'we have as much rights as you' malarkey but in a way that's old skool now, everyone knows a woman has as much right as a man and that's not my point. I'm not saying they don't have a right. *I'm saying it's not a good idea*. The whole schematics behind it just doesn't seem right.
> 
> And if you look in the steroids forum. I'm actually quite active and have been the past few days and week even educating myself and being educated by seasoned members here, I'm all for steroids and I will begin my first ever cycle in about a month.


ok- but who are you to say that?


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

I dont like women to using steroids , this is contrary to nature , it's in men nature being muscular , but not in women and everything that is contrary to nature afford to look bad .

This is a personal choice and nobody can interfere , we just say that our ideas .


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

female body builders that still look like women can be hot, even those that do a little anavar or winnie. The ones that bang in the test and deca and start to look like men with wide jaws and stubble make me feel slightly ill but each to their own. I do wonder if those man/women who have gone so far they have a 5 oclock shadow need to see a psychiatrist though.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> I had this conversation with my strength coach only a few hours ago.
> 
> Female bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


I am considering giving you negs for this ****, how about you post a pic up so we can compare you to a female bodybuilder ? , or is that the concern , a woman at your gym is carrying more lean muscle than you are ?

I dont think its about being sexual, women lift weights for all sorts of reasons, so do they care if you think its sexy ? i ****ing doubt it


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

adii-taff said:


> steroids were made to help people in so many ways other than bodybuilding. so the whole thing about them being for men is Bullsh1t!


i believe var is used for burn victims due to it being not too toxic on the liver (for both men and women)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Noxchi said:


> I dont like women to using steroids , this is contrary to nature , it's in men nature being muscular , but not in women and everything that is contrary to nature afford to look bad .
> 
> This is a personal choice and nobody can interfere , we just say that our ideas .


A car is contrary to nature- do you ever drive/get buses?


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

Isn't it strange how there are many uptight and defensive people who cannot for a second even fathom to have a proper conversation.

The first port of call is call someone a troll if they have an opinion and are willing to discuss and not immorally just state that opinion.

I think natural bodybuilding for women is great.

My missus wanted to at one point but was a little uneasy on the whole body transformation procedure and wanted to remain somewhat feminine.

I can't see why you'd want to go from female to female/male for a competition. I mean that like cutting your d*ck off to a please a bunch of people and get a bunch of money if you won. It's just illogical.

In my opinion. Then again, I might be wrong


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Women Bodybuilders?. Phwoar!!! bring 'em on!. :thumbup1:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Seriously seems something deeper is going on,

You don't come across like your voicing your opinion, it's like you've a vendetta against them!

Saying men are only adding to their own is crap, I wasn't born with a gram of test floating in my system every week,

So me sticking that in my leg is just as un-natural as a woman doing the same!

I couldn't care less is a woman wants to be bigger than ronnie Coleman so why should you?

I guarantee they don't care what you think either so this 'valid debate' is a waste of time.

Still think troll.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

If a man ever wanted some kind of Estrogen therapy to make him more feminine you'd all be calling him a f*ggot.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Its not meant to offend. It's simply a legitimate debate that holds both sides well
> 
> Competitive bodybuilders are adding to their physique what was already there but in less quantity.
> 
> ...


But then isn't this the case for men too? Men who take steroids risk infertility as well. At the end of the day it's their choice.

People, both men and women, who dedicate their lives to any sport, do it because they enjoy it and want to be the best that they can be. They don't do it for anybody else's benefit or approval.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

L11 said:


> If a man ever wanted some kind of Estrogen therapy to make him more feminine you'd all be calling him a f*ggot.


i donthtink thats the right analogy- females BB'ers do it to lift heavier/become bigger- why would a man be taking oestrogen?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> Isn't it strange how there are many uptight and defensive people who cannot for a second even fathom to have a proper conversation.
> 
> The first port of call is call someone a troll if they have an opinion and are willing to discuss and not immorally just state that opinion.
> 
> ...


you just pitched up a posted a what I consider to be a load of sexist bull**** , then want an open discussion without name calling.

I am thinking you are on the wrong forum mate , this is a bodybuilding forum , go and join POF or some **** like that.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

just negged you , hope you get banned


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> you just pitched up a posted a what I consider to be a load of sexist bull**** , then want an open discussion without name calling.
> 
> I am thinking you are on the wrong forum mate , this is a bodybuilding forum , go and join POF or some **** like that.


This.

Im literally lost for words.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> you just pitched up a posted a what I consider to be a load of sexist bull**** , then want an open discussion without name calling.
> 
> I am thinking you are on the wrong forum mate , this is a bodybuilding forum , go and join POF or some **** like that.


He pitched up and said he does not like it when women take so much gear they start to become men, neither do I is there some law about having an opinion I do not know about ? the OP clearly said he understands that it is their right to do as they please but that does not mean he has to like it.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> But then isn't this the case for men too? Men who take steroids risk infertility as well. At the end of the day it's their choice.
> 
> People, both men and women, who dedicate their lives to any sport, do it because they enjoy it and want to be the best that they can be. They don't do it for anybody else's benefit or approval.


Indeed. But when that sport gets past 'sport' and into dangerously addictive and potentially longevity threatening its not a sports anymore. It's damaging your natural body for what. For sport? Is that really worth it? If you ended up in hospital one day for a month or two or maybe longer and some educated and intelligent doctor comes upto you and says, look we are going to have to tell you if you keep doing this you will eventually destroy your natural state for good. The chances of a progressive recovery are slim. Think about your family and kids. What would be your reaction? Just carry on?

It goes past the whole skimming of replies and seeing that I'm a sexist pig or I repress women, that's bullsh*t. It goes further than that and the consequences weigh more than the pros.

It is in a way, self mutilation. And yes, us chaps do it. But the history of bodybuilding stretches back generations when man first starting throwing rocks around. And now, it's a little confusing to think that women might be doing that to. You get my drift?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> He pitched up and said he does not like it when women take so much gear they start to become men, neither do I is there some law about having an opinion I do not know about ? the OP clearly said he understands that it is their right to do as they please but that does not mean he has to like it.


i found it pretty insensitive and sexist to be honest , which is why he was negged by me. Maybe if he could have put it a bit differently than the condescending way he did , it might have come over a bit differently. I am not sure how though.


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> I had this conversation with my strength coach only a few hours ago.
> 
> Female bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


Sorry but I totally disagree with your comments and point of view! I apreciate everyone is entitled to their opinion but could I ask the question "do you personaly know any female athletes who use steroids?"

I have a very fulfilled and loving relationship with my girlfriend. My girlfriend also happens to be a former British figure champion with the UKBFF so I have personel experiance to back up my case! She also a four year old daughter who is her world!

I would also add that most female athletes who are consistent, hard working and dedicated enough to grace the stage will inevitably used some form of aids to do so. Even in the Bikini Class whos "look" appeals to the majority of men!


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

A woman becoming a bodybuilder in a male dominated sport - hats off to them I respect their determnination and at the end of the day who am I to judge anyone else on what they want to achieve?

I like to climb mountains, my mates ask why? I say because I can and its there. I am sure women think the same its there I can do it and go for it and why not?

Sounds like a lot of the males on here who have commented hate the fact their are women out there who have bigger muscles then them and can dial in the their training and diets to look better then a lot of blokes ever will.

Yes it does not look natural on a woman but it does not look natural on a guy either we were never meant to have low bodyfat percentages and big muscles. If you do not like it and can't understand why a woman would want to do it does not really say much about what you think of the sport.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> Indeed. But when that sport gets past 'sport' and* into dangerously addictive and potentially longevity threatening its not a sports anymore*. It's damaging your natural body for what. For sport? Is that really worth it? If you ended up in hospital one day for a month or two or maybe longer and some educated and intelligent doctor comes upto you and says, look we are going to have to tell you if you keep doing this you will eventually destroy your natural state for good. The chances of a progressive recovery are slim. Think about your family and kids. What would be your reaction? Just carry on?
> 
> It goes past the whole skimming of replies and seeing that I'm a sexist pig or I repress women, that's bullsh*t. It goes further than that and the consequences weigh more than the pros.
> 
> It is in a way, self mutilation. And yes, us chaps do it. But the history of bodybuilding stretches back generations when man first starting throwing rocks around. And now, it's a little confusing to think that women might be doing that to. You get my drift?


be interesting to see how you get on when you run your first cycle, see if you find it addictive or not


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Surely men taking steroids to go past genetic limitations is the same as a women doing it?

For both sexes it poses changes to the body which could cause be irreparable but if they choose to make such a change for the sport they love then fair play to them.

We are defined by what we do not what others think we should do.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> I had this conversation with my strength coach only a few hours ago.
> 
> Female bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


Another one! Wtf!

That's about the 4th new member in as many days spitting drivel from their heads way up their asses.

Of course it's sexist, everything about it is sexist. And patronising and egotistical and yet another post trying to sound intelligent.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Indeed. But when that sport gets past 'sport' and into dangerously addictive and potentially longevity threatening its not a sports anymore. It's damaging your natural body for what. For sport? Is that really worth it? If you ended up in hospital one day for a month or two or maybe longer and some educated and intelligent doctor comes upto you and says, look we are going to have to tell you if you keep doing this you will eventually destroy your natural state for good. The chances of a progressive recovery are slim. Think about your family and kids. What would be your reaction? Just carry on?
> 
> It goes past the whole skimming of replies and seeing that I'm a sexist pig or I repress women, that's bullsh*t. It goes further than that and the consequences weigh more than the pros.
> 
> It is in a way, self mutilation. And yes, us chaps do it. But the history of bodybuilding stretches back generations when man first starting throwing rocks around. And now, it's a little confusing to think that women might be doing that to. You get my drift?


I didnt neg you up until this post.

the history stretches generation does it? so therefore mankind is not allowed to evolve beyond what your history tells you? Why prey tell is it confusing to you that women also 'like to throw rocks around?'

are you threatened?

Self mutilation? please explain further. I take var i havent noticed any self mutilation happening but then again i may need you to tell me?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Indeed. But when that sport gets past 'sport' and into dangerously addictive and potentially longevity threatening its not a sports anymore. It's damaging your natural body for what. For sport? Is that really worth it? If you ended up in hospital one day for a month or two or maybe longer and some educated and intelligent doctor comes upto you and says, look we are going to have to tell you if you keep doing this you will eventually destroy your natural state for good. The chances of a progressive recovery are slim. Think about your family and kids. What would be your reaction? Just carry on?
> 
> It goes past the whole skimming of replies and seeing that I'm a sexist pig or I repress women, that's bullsh*t. It goes further than that and the consequences weigh more than the pros.
> 
> It is in a way, self mutilation. And yes, us chaps do it. But the history of bodybuilding stretches back generations when man first starting throwing rocks around. And now, it's a little confusing to think that women might be doing that to. You get my drift?


I understand what you're saying and I even agree with some of it.

But what you're saying is that it's ok for men to make a choice to potentially damage their health and or fertility but it's not ok for women to make that same choice! That is fundamentally a sexist opinion.

Any adult has the right to do as they choose with their own body.


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> A car is contrary to nature- do you ever drive/get buses?


Yah , you'r quite right , a car is contrary to nature and I've a big one . This is really ugly to see it while exhaust smoke , like to see a woman lifting 400 pounds.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Noxchi said:


> Yah , you'r quite right , a car is contrary to nature and I've a big one . This is really ugly to see it while exhaust smoke , like to see a woman lifting 400 pounds.


i have no idea what you are saying sorry so i dont know whether to respond positively or negatively. All i can say is well done on your big one.


----------



## megatron2 (Jun 4, 2008)

I know a couple of the UKs top female bodybuilders and they are the sweetest people and they couldn't give two sh1ts what you think of them, nor should they. Usually the most judgemental people are those with the least to be proud of themselves...


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> just negged you , hope you get banned


Just goes to show your lack of communicational skills and the lack of understanding for my point you have.

If I get banned for staying an opinion then fine. I won't lose sleep over it pal. Like you, I have alot going on in my life. Least be, a forum.

I didn't mean what I said in a sexist way. I'm trying to not be aggressive and blunt with you mate. This was only a conversation and the women who have replied have had better understanding a debating skills than you and they are female. I think you've spat your dummy out and you need to learn to discuss more.



BatemanLondon said:


> i found it pretty insensitive and sexist to be honest , which is why he was negged by me. Maybe if he could have put it a bit differently than the condescending way he did , it might have come over a bit differently. I am not sure how though.


Mate you've proved to me you are as useful at talking than you are utilising your aggression to those willing to listen to people's opinions (me included).

You haven't based your responses on anything but aggression and defensive behaviour as far as I'm concerned which will suggest to anyone that you are in a far avoidable place than me in regards to disrespecting other people. Of which I'am not. And have clearly stated.

So thanks, brother. Appreciate it



Bigmantraps said:


> Sorry but I totally disagree with your comments and point of view! I apreciate everyone is entitled to their opinion but could I ask the question "do you personaly know any female athletes who use steroids?"
> 
> I have a very fulfilled and loving relationship with my girlfriend. My girlfriend also happens to be a former British figure champion with the UKBFF so I have personel experiance to back up my case! She also a four year old daughter who is her world!
> 
> I would also add that most female athletes who are consistent, hard working and dedicated enough to grace the stage will inevitably used some form of aids to do so. Even in the Bikini Class whos "look" appeals to the majority of men!


I definitely agree. The bikini models and those that are more for natural bodybuilding and sculpting are fantastic and excellent promoters for products and companies and all to them. It's like I said, when you take a hobby to the limits and it becomes more unhealthy than healthy.

But your opinion is valid and I respect it.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Just goes to show your lack of communicational skills and the lack of understanding for my point you have.
> 
> If I get banned for staying an opinion then fine. I won't lose sleep over it pal. Like you, I have alot going on in my life. Least be, a forum.
> 
> ...


are you effing kidding me?!?!?!?!?!!?

i'm out. im not feeding this.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> *I didn't mean what I said in a sexist way*. I'm trying to not be aggressive and blunt with you mate. This was only a conversation and *the women who have replied have had better understanding a debating skills than you and they are female*. I think you've spat your dummy out and you need to learn to discuss more.


Oh the irony :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Just goes to show your lack of communicational skills and the lack of understanding for my point you have.
> 
> If I get banned for staying an opinion then fine. I won't lose sleep over it pal. Like you, I have alot going on in my life. Least be, a forum.
> 
> ...


He just said even the bikini athletes are aided... ie not natural...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Did someone join the forum with that username? :lol:


No Doc...he's a guy appears on youtube regularly..or used to be, slating any and all fellas who have posted training/lifting/posing videos the last few years. Your typical zealously anti steroid/immensely bitter/pig ignorant/uneducated/ignorant troll.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Who gives a shi.t what you think. A person can do what ever they like.

Someone wants to get covered in tattoos, up to them.

Pierce random body parts, fine by me.

Girl with muscles. All good.

Just because you dont agree with something, doesnt mean its wrong.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

georgey said:


> whats a troll buddY? as in shrek


Google it.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

Let be honest, This thread is aload of sh*t! it looks like you got this up just to p*ss people off or make arguments, whatever you say about women and men using steroids is not in the slightest going to change their mind. just because your a *Natty* and your probably against the use of AAS does not mean your going to get other people on the same road as you. this aint going nowhere.. just getting yourself negged for calling women bodybuilders men! Lolol


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Google it.


why the fvuck can you explain u cheeky git


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i have no idea what you are saying sorry so i dont know whether to respond positively or negatively. All i can say is well done on your big one.


So I said , you'r right and I'm wrong .

Peace ...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

adii-taff said:


> Let be honest, This thread is aload of sh*t! it looks like you got this up just to p*ss people off or make arguments, whatever you say about women and men using steroids is not in the slightest going to change their mind. just because your a *Natty* and your probably against the use of AAS does not mean your going to get other people on the same road as you. this aint going nowhere.. just getting yourself negged for calling women bodybuilders men! Lolol


He's not he asked about a first cycle... Just women he doesn't like using


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Who gives a shi.t what you think. A person can do what ever they like.
> 
> Someone wants to get covered in tattoos, up to them.
> 
> ...


I pictured u saying that whilst sitting there in your white undies and baseball cap fyi


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Just goes to show your lack of communicational skills and the lack of understanding for my point you have.
> 
> If I get banned for staying an opinion then fine. I won't lose sleep over it pal. Like you, I have alot going on in my life. Least be, a forum.
> 
> I didn't mean what I said in a sexist way. I'm trying to not be aggressive and blunt with you mate. This was only a conversation and the women who have replied have had better understanding a debating skills than you and they are female. I think you've spat your dummy out and you need to learn to discuss more.


"And they are female"

My mistake your not sexist at all are you.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

How's this for communication skills?

-you are a massive c o c k-

Acting like your innocently voicing your opinions while all your doing is being patronising and condescending, then have the balls to insult respected members who disagree with your 'opinion'

Worries you that hundreds of years ago guys started throwing rocks, but now all of a sudden women want to??? Oh but your not sexist.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> He's not he asked about a first cycle... Just women he doesn't like using


Well hes totally on his own! I think its amazing that women take the bodybuilding side, not saying that i would rather a muscular woman compaired to a petite and curvy one. but each to their own.. hes just going nowhere and i mean nowhere! with this.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> Its a perfectly legitimate conversation. Your trying to suggest I'm against feminity and freedom. And that's I'am not. Mate I have a missus of many years, I am NOT repressing people's thoughts and people's beliefs. If they want to go out and take steroids that's upto them but there are more side effects and long lasting damage for women then there are for men because they were designed originally for men and are in theory, man's missing link to strength and muscle. Notice the word, man. It's not women's missing link. And it shouldn't be either.
> 
> I love women lol. I'm all for the whole 'we have as much rights as you' malarkey but in a way that's old skool now, everyone knows a woman has as much right as a man and that's not my point. I'm not saying they don't have a right. I'm saying it's not a good idea. The whole schematics behind it just doesn't seem right.
> 
> And if you look in the steroids forum. I'm actually quite active and have been the past few days and week even educating myself and being educated by seasoned members here, I'm all for steroids and I will begin my first ever cycle in about a month.


But you wrote it up there..'if they want to go out and take steroids its up to them'...and as for side effects, BB'ers are all too aware of side effects. More than you are...there's plenty of ladies here who've used and had kids afterwards etc. so they obviously know what they're about. If you don't like the look or physiological effects on ladies, so be it. A forum like this gets a 'new' troll every couple of months..they're recognisable by their inability to ignore everyone's point of view but their own and have some inexplicable belief that they're right no matter what...and sorry mate, but that's the way you're already starting to look. The fact you've been on forums learning A B and C and gonna kick off soon doesn't mean anything. If you don't like the look AAS's have on ladies, ok...but don't expect everyone to agree with you no matter how gently or pleasantly you put it...regardless of your beliefs in equality and that 'malarkey' or whatever.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I pictured u saying that whilst sitting there in your white undies and baseball cap fyi


Flicking your bean and squirting everywhere no doubt :lol:


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> How's this for communication skills?
> 
> -you are a massive c o c k-
> 
> ...


Haha  x2!


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

BatemanLondon said:


> be interesting to see how you get on when you run your first cycle, see if you find it addictive or not


Be interesting to see how long you can go having a proper conversation.

Oh you 'negged' me. I'm guessing that means you -rep me. What a loss. I live and breath this forum and came because I'm desperate for recognition and friends.

Mate please, your replies are pitiful.

I came with a reasonable discussion and you get shysters wherever you go on a forum who will flame flame flame.

Some advice. Get off your computer and get out the house and go live your life.

I came here to meet new people, get advice and ask questions and discuss not to be flamed by egotistical physcotic maniacs like yourself enraged by your beliefs and self worth. What do you know about me? And yet your the person judging me.

So many voices on this forum and your the smallest one out of the lot. So take your silly little neg 'powers' and kindly go suck a member.

When for a second did I belittle anyone or repress anyone? I'm sure this entire post was aimed at discussing the pros and cons of females bodybuilding not having a go at them or demeaning them. You obviously have no friends and no social skills and find it very easy to judge a person by his 'newbie' status. Mate you have no idea. Go get yourself a life before you throwing your hand at me.

'Nuff said. If I get banned. Then so be it. With what I said comes an apology. My intentions were not to insult or demean or belittle anyone.

I was purely staying an opinion for conversational purposes.

Too many roided out freaks on here closer to the nut ward than they are the gym.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> Be interesting to see how long you can go having a proper conversation.
> 
> Oh you 'negged' me. I'm guessing that means you -rep me. What a loss. I live and breath this forum and came because I'm desperate for recognition and friends.
> 
> ...


Hitler had good intentions...doesnt mean he used good execution of them...literally.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

golfgttdi said:


> How's this for communication skills?
> 
> -you are a massive c o c k-
> 
> ...


Spot on...the typical troll signature style. ''I'm really nice, but I think you're wrong''.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> Just goes to show your lack of communicational skills and the lack of understanding for my point you have.
> 
> If I get banned for staying an opinion then fine. I won't lose sleep over it pal. Like you, I have alot going on in my life. Least be, a forum.
> 
> ...


just lol ..


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

you say you live and breath this forum and your telling some1 else to get off the computer and live their life? more people are living their lives doing the things they want to do. example: Taking steroids and training their nuts off to get to the physique they dream.. Your just a f*cked up keyboard warrior having a pop at women because they use steroids? geuss that makes one less women wanting to get to know you.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> Be interesting to see how long you can go having a proper conversation.
> 
> Oh you 'negged' me. I'm guessing that means you -rep me. What a loss. I live and breath this forum and came because I'm desperate for recognition and friends.
> 
> ...


Oh lookey here...the usual troll speech. How often have we seen this before...??


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a saying.... You can't argue with an idiot.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> i donthtink thats the right analogy- females BB'ers do it to lift heavier/become bigger- why would a man be taking oestrogen?


Because he wants to become more caring and sensitive? Maybe he wants to grow breasts?


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

Merely a conversation.

But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.

Get the **** out boys. You are all pathetic. And I was content and images laughing my ass at the fact that there's so many brainless judgemental pricks on this forum than I first thought. One topic can create a flame war.

Who'd of known. Go suck a dick. Muppets.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


Heard it all before dude.


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


You are such an idiot fella! you call us judgmental when your saying this about women? my days you need a reality check bud! Your nothing but a patronizing/criticizing W*nker Who trys turning it on others! STFU!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what else you expected when you posted your anti female bodybuilding thread on a bodybuilding forum :confused1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Just goes to show your lack of communicational skills and the lack of understanding for my point you have.
> 
> If I get banned for staying an opinion then fine. I won't lose sleep over it pal. Like you, I have alot going on in my life. Least be, a forum.
> 
> ...


I take it you are surprised our women can communicate and debate. Are you from Saudi Arabia?


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Heard it all before dude.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


So you are not going to be running a cycle then ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


interesting out of all these posters you never answered one single woman.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> He did answer me at the beginning but maybe that's because I don't have a womb and am therefore not female


maybe its because you are not caring and loving and baby bearing..


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure what else you expected when you posted your anti women bodybuilding thread on a bodybuilding forum :confused1:


For civilized people not brimming on steroids to have a debate about female bodybuilding? :thumb:

Instead you get a load of grown men throwing their dummies out whenever someone posts a reasonable topic on it despite only skimming what I've said and automatically branding me sexist. Strange that in my personal life away from online communities of which various ones I'am an active respectful member too, I have a family and kids of which like me, don't belive and don't want or condone sexist behaviour.

But on a forum when the effects of steroids are clearly kicking in, mood swinging lads all over the place on and off cycle are doing me over for posting something like this? Jeez Louise. Don't think there is a brain cell to rub between the lot of you.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


Seriously what forum has recently kicked out all it's self loving a-holes. This place really has turned into bb.com the last week with all the self important discussion posts!

Go on, what's the forum you've just been kicked out of


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> I don't think dbol will be on my first cycle. Like suggested I'm just going to go with test e..
> 
> I've spent last 48 hours reading stickies and browsing the net and just can't seem to find a test e only cycle..
> 
> And will I need hcg for test only? Looking at it, the side effects aren't that bad.


and yet steriods are bad things?!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


The irony....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> He did answer me at the beginning but maybe that's because *I don't have a womb and am therefore not female *


blimey...in that case can I donate you mine cos it's giving me the right gyp at the moment!...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> interesting out of all these posters you never answered one single woman.


I'm guessing you aren't worthy of reply being female, when you should be prettying yourself waiting for his return.

Have you noticed his grasp of English is slipping as his anger grows, it will revert to whichever female hating society and language that he is from very shortly!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> For civilized people not brimming on steroids to have a debate about female bodybuilding? :thumb:
> 
> Instead you get a load of grown men throwing their dummies out whenever someone posts a reasonable topic on it despite only skimming what I've said and automatically branding me sexist. Strange that in my personal life away from online communities of which various ones I'am an active respectful member too, I have a family and kids of which like me, don't belive and don't want or condone sexist behaviour.
> 
> But on a forum when the effects of steroids are clearly kicking in, mood swinging lads all over the place on and off cycle are doing me over for posting something like this? Jeez Louise. Don't think there is a brain cell to rub between the lot of you.


Serious question : If you're so anti steroids, why are you planning to take them?

As for the brain cell comment, this forum has some of the most intelligent, articulate people I've ever come across on it so maybe it's your brain cells that are the problem


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like you belong away from online communities then.

By the way if you knew there were men fuelled up on test ect... why the **** would you want to post something to get their vascularity popping when you know its guna embarrass you?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I'm guessing you aren't worthy of reply being female, when you should be prettying yourself waiting for his return.
> 
> Have you noticed his grasp of English is slipping as his anger grows, it will revert to whichever female hating society and language that he is from very shortly!


i am always prettying myself just in case soe man may walk past and pay me attention- whichi s what all women crave from men.

i also only go to the gym to look at the pretty weights and squeeze my fiances arm and say "oooh big boy, your dinner is going to be so hot when you get home"

brb- gotta go make a sandwich.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> and yet steriods are bad things?!


Hmmmm.. I don't remember saying there was anything wrong steroids?

Actually if you read what I put mate, you will see for yourself.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> For civilized people not brimming on steroids to have a debate about female bodybuilding? :thumb:
> 
> Instead you get a load of grown men throwing their dummies out whenever someone posts a reasonable topic on it despite only skimming what I've said and automatically branding me sexist. Strange that in my personal life away from online communities of which various ones I'am an active respectful member too, I have a family and kids of which like me, don't belive and don't want or condone sexist behaviour.
> 
> But on a forum when the effects of steroids are clearly kicking in, mood swinging lads all over the place on and off cycle are doing me over for posting something like this? Jeez Louise. Don't think there is a brain cell to rub between the lot of you.


I take it your wife has to cover her face and walk a couple of paces behind you if you're out in public?


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Serious question : If you're so anti steroids, why are you planning to take them?
> 
> As for the brain cell comment, this forum has some of the most intelligent, articulate people I've ever come across on it so maybe it's your brain cells that are the problem


Pleasure to be here


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Hmmmm.. I don't remember saying there was anything wrong steroids?
> 
> Actually if you read what I put mate, you will see for yourself.





DurkinG said:


> *For civilized people not brimming on steroids *to have a debate about female bodybuilding? :thumb:
> 
> Instead you get a load of grown men throwing their dummies out whenever someone posts a reasonable topic on it despite only skimming what I've said and automatically branding me sexist. Strange that in my personal life away from online communities of which various ones I'am an active respectful member too, I have a family and kids of which like me, don't belive and don't want or condone sexist behaviour.
> 
> *But on a forum when the effects of steroids are clearly kicking in*, mood swinging lads all over the place on and off cycle are doing me over for posting something like this? Jeez Louise. Don't think there is a brain cell to rub between the lot of you.


ummm... i did?


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

your contradicting yourself over and over.... Give up!


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

adii-taff said:


> Looks like you belong away from online communities then.
> 
> By the way if you knew there were men fuelled up on test ect... why the **** would you want to post something to get their vascularity popping when you know its guna embarrass you?


I'd be embarrassed because I'm not taking steroids?

So to me that assumes that you only took steroids to become more of a man which means beneath your watery existence is a boy begging to be a man.

All my people are natural bodybuilders. I can see why they stuck to natural too because all the roid heads are that off their face they can't even think straight whenever a debate comes up. First ones to get all emotional about a female bodybuilding topic.

Mate, you are the embarrassment because you use them to be somebody.

Don't use them to be someday, be yourself.

I'm sure you're parents taught you that.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Haha no thanks hon, that's why I got rid of mine


kinda love the way there is a womb sub-thread in his sexist thread

my womb is OK today


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally I don't find it attractive, but who gives a f*ck? This is 2013, not 1813. People are free to do what they want. Who are you to judge?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

its a massive misconception that female bodybuliders look like men facially....that look is just when they are at serious low body fat and looking gaunt,anorexic women look like that also..on the off season it doesnt look half as drastic,im speaking from experience,ive met a few...not to say that there isnt some out there that take it to the extremes...but who cares? if thats what they wanna do thats what they wanna do.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

@DurkinG is only jealous because he has smaller muscles than most women on here :001_tt2:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

DurkinG said:


> For civilized people not brimming on steroids to have a debate about female bodybuilding? :thumb:
> 
> Instead you get a load of grown men throwing their dummies out whenever someone posts a reasonable topic on it despite only skimming what I've said and automatically branding me sexist. Strange that in my personal life away from online communities of which various ones I'am an active respectful member too, I have a family and kids of which like me, don't belive and don't want or condone sexist behaviour.
> 
> But on a forum when the effects of steroids are clearly kicking in, mood swinging lads all over the place on and off cycle are doing me over for posting something like this? Jeez Louise. Don't think there is a brain cell to rub between the lot of you.


Well, there's a lot of us on juice...WTF did you expect? The ones not on juice don't like your arrogant attitude either as it turns out, funny that. C'mon Durkin....get on the juice...then you can be one of us... :drool:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Well, there's a lot of us on juice...WTF did you expect? The ones not on juice don't like your arrogant attitude either as it turns out, funny that. C'mon Durkin....get on the juice...then you can be one of us... :drool:


lol he wants to be he was asking about his first cycle!!!


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> I'd be embarrassed because I'm not taking steroids?
> 
> So to me that assumes that you only took steroids to become more of a man which means beneath your watery existence is a boy begging to be a man.
> 
> ...


who said i was on steroids you f*cking hyporcrit Cvnt! don't call me MATE im far from it.... I would love to see you in real life id gut you like a fish you Idiot! - BAN ME!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> kinda love the way there is a womb sub-thread in his sexist thread
> 
> my womb is OK today


Lol I'm glad to hear it chick.

How's your boobs doing today? Any milk spurtage?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> kinda love the way there is a womb sub-thread in his sexist thread
> 
> my womb is OK today


I'm glad to hear it...hey? shall we 3 gals go and book a "womb"...:laugh:

see what I did there?.....errmm...cough...couldn't help myself, resistance is futile....hahaha


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> ummm... i did?


Okay. You don't have to be a pr**k to be on steroids.

I know a few people that are and are some of the sweetest guys I've ever had the chance to meet. But unfortunately thanks to your quotes you've caught me out haven't you. Because I said.

'Steroids are bad. You shouldn't ever take them'

I'm sure I wrote that somewhere pal. Oh wait. I didn't.

Read what I put.

Your proving my point that you've skimmed everything I've wrote and were amongst the babies spitting their dummies out too.

I can tell you for one, I ain't a one page book  what haha


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

now your saying your all natty and ****. id get more sence out of my toilet brush than you... Me embarrassing myself? if that what it takes to Show how much of a bellend you are then im more than happy to do soo


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol I'm glad to hear it chick.
> 
> How's your boobs doing today? Any milk spurtage?


jeezus i hope not!! not feeling very baby caring and hugging im afraid...


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I think some huge geared up muscle woman took him down behind the furnace and touched him in his pants!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Okay. You don't have to be a pr**k to be on steroids.
> 
> I know a few people that are and are some of the sweetest guys I've ever had the chance to meet. But unfortunately thanks to your quotes you've caught me out haven't you. Because I said.
> 
> ...


no you sausage i said that you had asked about a first cycle on here and yet you are reaming the other guys out for being on steriods and saying all 'your people' are natty

you aint Moses dude- you have no people.

hows your womb today?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Why do all the people who talk the most sh1te never have avatar pics? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> jeezus i hope not!! not feeling very baby caring and hugging im afraid...


No milk? You're a man!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> no you sausage i said that you had asked about a first cycle on here and yet you are reaming the other guys out for being on steriods and saying all 'your people' are natty
> 
> *you aint Moses dude- you have no people.*
> 
> ...


Actually just LOL!!!

I wish I could rep you again! :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> Why do all the people who talk the most sh1te never have avatar pics? lol


I wish you wouldn't talk about me in that manner.....you're so forward!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Girls I think we should just take this thread as our own. It already has the right title :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> no you sausage i said that you had asked about a first cycle on here and yet you are reaming the other guys out for being on steriods and saying all 'your people' are natty
> 
> you aint Moses dude- you have no people.
> 
> hows your womb today?


He has people, he's Abu hamza, you infidel.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

great thread!

the OP wanted a debate, he got one. unfortunately it was debating whether he is a troll, a moron, or just a bit of a [email protected]


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> great thread!
> 
> the OP wanted a debate, he got one. unfortunately it was debating whether he is a troll, a moron, or just a bit of a [email protected]


Those attributes are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Those attributes are not mutually exclusive.


lol.

ah.. i should of put a 4th option of 'all 3' :lol:


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> no you sausage i said that you had asked about a first cycle on here and yet you are reaming the other guys out for being on steriods and saying all 'your people' are natty
> 
> you aint Moses dude- you have no people.
> 
> hows your womb today?


xD

A little sore actually. Been taking too many steroids. Doctor told me not to take them.

Says I will have a uterus drier than a nuns **** flaps in a week or two.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

DurkinG said:


> xD
> 
> A little sore actually. Been taking too many steroids. Doctor told me not to take them.
> 
> Says I won't have a uterus drier than a nuns **** flaps in a well or two.


if the doc told you that you 'wont' then surely that means all the drivel you have posted is incorrect?


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> if the doc told you that you 'wont' then surely that means all the drivel you have posted is incorrect?


Abit to late on the uptake lol read it again


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

Everyone done p*ssing their nappies now?

Sh*t the bed. :thumbup1:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> Everyone done p*ssing their nappies now?
> 
> Sh*t the bed. :thumbup1:


I'm on Huggies now

Mum says I'm a big girl


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> I'd be embarrassed because I'm not taking steroids?
> 
> So to me that assumes that you only took steroids to become more of a man which means beneath your watery existence is a boy begging to be a man.
> 
> ...


That's why you have kind of gone off subject and started *Dissin* all AAS users. your contradicting yourself all over the thread.

Talking about thread ^ its dead now lol just got to have your last word in.. Leave you to it.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

adii-taff said:


> That's why you have kind of gone off subject and started *Dissin* all AAS users. your contradicting yourself all over the thread.
> 
> Talking about thread ^ its dead now lol just got to have your last word in.. Leave you to it.


If you say so


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

its like saying a man isnt a real man if he dont have big mussels or saying you wont date a fat /skinny girl ...


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Has he said where his people are from ?

All the men are natural body builders and the women are whatever they're told to be.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

Mez said:


> Has he said where his people are from ?
> 
> All the men are natural body builders and the women are whatever they're told to be.


As he. I'm guessing your presuming your talking about the OP.

Thanks for asking. Yeah well they vary in experience.

There's a chap I've known for about 10 years and he's been natural for 30. Then there's a few of us that are natural but haven't as much experience. Actually on us is going into strongman competitions next year. I haven't been training that long but I've been around people that have all my life.

That's why I can identify a gym pr**k over a nice guy any day.

As for women. What the **** are you going on about? What has my woman got to do with you? You sad lonely little man. Go and tend to your own flock.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> As he. I'm guessing your presuming your talking about the OP.
> 
> Thanks for asking. Yeah well they vary in experience.
> 
> ...


My flock ?

My other half is out with her mates and I'm looking after the kids. With it being the 21st century and all that's quite normal.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> As he. I'm guessing your presuming your talking about the OP.
> 
> Thanks for asking. Yeah well they vary in experience.
> 
> ...


I just want to know if she's as good a shag with you as she is with me, not an unreasonable question.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Quote ' whole purpose of exsistence'...if you want to refer to past times and what our initial purpose was let's see wasn't man the hunter...are you going out killing an animal for tea tonight?? This is what you whole purpose of existence used to be did it not?? What's forgotten is look how competing criteria has changed over the years...women do what they do in this field because if they didn't they would simply be left behind bodybuilding has become more about politics so I don't think it's as simple as you make it seem. As for if my wife got the viles out I'd be gone...bit of a contradictory comment to say on the one hand you would support but if.....if you love her you support her per se surely...but I'm wondering if maybe you would be afraid she might bench press the ass off you!!!


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

DurkinG said:


> Its not meant to offend. It's simply a legitimate debate that holds both sides well
> 
> Competitive bodybuilders are adding to their physique what was already there but in less quantity.
> 
> ...


Just mindblowing... Especially 'the whole purpose of a woman's existance'

I'm dumbfounded ....


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

This guy is a complete pr**k!!!


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I just want to know if she's as good a shag with you as she is with me, not an unreasonable question.


Can't say you got rated much tbh fella. Last I heard of it a minute ago she had to finish YOU off not the other way round. And I'm talking about big daddy members you only watch in porn films. Still got the dildo she used on you if you want me to mail it off to you with a nice smiley face and a slap? Heard you watch them too. Apparently. Sat in awe just like you are over the roided up characters you search for through Google.


----------



## DurkinG (May 11, 2013)

Enjoy1 said:


> Just mindblowing... Especially 'the whole purpose of a woman's existance'
> 
> I'm dumbfounded ....


Oh so your one of the women who don't represent fertility and feminism.

So your existence is mainly to please and be second best then?

Make your mind up. Don't contradict the argument against my topic now will ya lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DurkinG said:


> I had this conversation with my strength coach only a few hours ago.
> 
> Female bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


In bold, the genetics are not modified.

Also what others do with their lives is entirely up to them, they have a choice in the matter, you don't, you only have an opinion, which we all have.

Hope that clears up your confusion.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DurkinG said:


> Can't say you got rated much tbh fella. Last I heard of it a minute ago she had to finish YOU off not the other way round. And I'm talking about big daddy members you only watch in porn films. Still got the dildo she used on you if you want me to mail it off to you with a nice smiley face and a slap? Heard you watch them too. Apparently. Sat in awe just like you are over the roided up characters you search for through Google.


Of course she had to finish me off, she's used to a quick 2 minutes once a week from a 3" member.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DurkinG said:


> As he. I'm guessing your presuming your talking about the OP.
> 
> Thanks for asking. Yeah well they vary in experience.
> 
> ...


Natural until when? You started a thread asking about Dbol?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/225827-dianabol-advice.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DurkinG said:


> Merely a conversation.
> 
> But the roid heads are the first ones on the scene at any sight of conflict.
> 
> ...


Hey bud, have a week off and think about your poor choice of language skills.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Hey bud, have a week off and think about your poor choice of language skills.


Good call hacksii, what a cóck.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Hey bud, have a week off and think about your poor choice of language skills.


Oh my god, a hacksii ban!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

C.Hill said:


> Good call hacksii, what a cóck.


OOPS, some insulting a member?

You know it is against the rules right?

Even if its true.



Kimball said:


> Oh my god, a hacksii ban!


Yah, its about time I did one:lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

hackskii said:


> OOPS, some insulting a member?
> 
> You know it is against the rules right?
> 
> Even if its true.


No I didn't know that! :whistling:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Yah, its about time I did one:lol:


Did it feel good?

I gave my first neg today. It was very satisfying :lol:


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it's hard enough being male and trying to gain muscle even with the use of AAS. To be a woman trying to gain muscle must be twice as hard and I have complete admiration for the women that do it.

I know a lot of people say it's not nice and it's too manly and not feminine at all but that's their opinion.

Me myself I like it and don't mind how big they are but and here's the but lol. Some and I mean only some seem to have done too much AAS for my liking.

You know the one's I mean without being too negative, square jaw and a light coating of stubble which to me is too much.

It would be boring if we were all the same and had the same opinions so this is just mine so don't be too hard on me.

Best of luck to all you women bodybuilders out there you get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Did it feel good?
> 
> I gave my first neg today. It was very satisfying :lol:


I actually don't like to ban, but some times it is needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I actually don't like to ban, but some times it is needed.


I bet it felt a bit good though didn't it.

It's ok you don't have to answer that lol


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Personally, I do not think that the top women BBers are aesthetically pleasing. But, they have my utmost respect for the dedication they have put into their training. Me? I like some cushion for the pushin'.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I actually don't like to ban, but some times it is needed.


That was def needed!! Well done:thumb:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hummmmm....kinda sad day that Hackskii had to unleash his "dark" side and banish the chap. Can't be good Karma for H...will send t'internet hug straight away to soothe his brow.....

(((((o))))))

remedy over.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did it for a week, so that was pretty tame, just enough to get the point across.

I don't really have a dark side, and I have super thick skin, plus I don't take things personal as I have done this for 10 years.

I used to get sweaty palms, and underarms, but not anymore, you just do what you are supposed to do.

I never banned anyone out of anger.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

thank **** he is gone ...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> thank **** he is gone ...


Only for a week......


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Only for a week......


Damn!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Damn!!


Hopefully he'll come back with a better attitude


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hopefully he'll come back with a better attitude


Lol I was hoping he would make a new account and start again...this thread was amazing lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

well.... I thought you were all ver harsh on him if im really honest. Not sure why a forum full of female bodybuilders would take offence though from being stereotyped as



DurkinG said:


> female bodybuilders and I can guarantee that 80% of the results yielded will be unnatural 'freaks' of nature warped and twisted into masculine she-males without the c*ck.


The women on here are nothing but a load of fkcin internet bullies imo :lol:


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

andysutils said:


> well.... I thought you were all ver harsh on him if im really honest. Not sure why a forum full of female bodybuilders would take offence though from being stereotyped as
> 
> The women on here are nothing but a load of fkcin internet bullies imo :lol:


I can see what you mean, but someone calling me a "boy" and only taking steroids to become a "man" is abit stupid. yes I may of took it to heart a little more than I should. but for some1 who doesn't know me, who turns S*it around on you, and by the way im not taking steroids yet! then yes I did get very harsh with him. deserved every single word of it aswell.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

andysutils said:


> well.... I thought you were all ver harsh on him if im really honest. Not sure why a forum full of female bodybuilders would take offence though from being stereotyped as
> 
> The women on here are nothing but a load of fkcin internet bullies imo :lol:


Terrible aren't we? I suppose we should all just get on with ironing our men's pants


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Terrible aren't we? I suppose we should all just get on with ironing our men's pants


isnt your internet allowance up yet and your should be doing something else like preparing the days meals or making yourself pretty for your husband ?

the guy was a **** , should have banned him perm. Also I dont think i was aggressive in any of my posts as was claimed, i think he was a bit touched lol .. probably by a family member..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> isnt your internet allowance up yet and your should be doing something else like preparing the days meals or making yourself pretty for your husband ?
> 
> the guy was a **** , should have banned him perm. Also I dont think i was aggressive in any of my posts as was claimed, i think he was a bit touched lol .. probably by a family member..


Actually I should be at work, (I know, very new age of me to have a job, I must be a feminist!) but I'm home with my poorly daughter.

I don't think you were aggressive either


----------



## adii-taff (Jun 22, 2011)

I know I was a bit aggressive il throw in the towel! :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Only seen this thread and don't want to kick it off again.....but I love female bb's I think they're as sexy as f... As are skinny women fat women black women Chinese women Asian women and any other type of woman....


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think they are just great, sexy and beautiful. I just love female bodybuilders the strengh,the muscle the false boobies that go with them the better. The hard work and time and effort they put into training and determination and dedication over the years you can only admire. Total beauty for me thanks.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ive proper been slacking lately, need to catch up on my tinternet hardman persona:sad:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

kingdale said:


> I am sure women are capable of making their own decisions and don't care what you think


You've not met many women have you. They are a totally irrational species!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> You've not met many women have you. They are a totally irrational species!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 121495


Photoshopped


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Photoshopped


Not by me


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not by me


The 'What men understand about women one isnt' ive read it, it only has one page which says 'Jack and sh1t',.. end of book, which is why its much smaller than the one on the left.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

andysutils said:


> The 'What men understand about women one isnt' ive read it, it only has one page which says 'Jack and sh1t',.. end of book, which is why its much smaller than the one on the left.


Lol and that's just the way we like it :thumb:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 121495


Get me 4 copies immediately!


----------

